# Bicycling



## PickaxeMellie (Jan 22, 2010)

I highly recommend getting a bike. I've been riding for the past month and it's really lifted my spirits. I feel as full of curiosity was when I was ten and riding my bike around the neighborhood, searching out new private burrows. 

Physical activity was something that my doctor recommended. When you move around you can concentrate on something other than yourself. It's very freeing.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes it is, nothing like an exciting evening ride with my headphones on .


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, I love cycling... it's great exercise.


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been considering bicycling for a while now, but I don't have a bicycle. And every time I start thinking about actually riding one around town, I get nervous and think of all the ways I could go wrong. :/


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

Walking is the best anti-depressant for me. One hour and a half normal intensity with my headphones on. It does indeed lift the spirits. Swimming is really good too.

And cycling!! Especially in thew sunshine


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I love bicycling, but unfortunately I don’t have a bicycle right now. I had to leave mine behind when I moved from North Carolina to Texas because I didn’t have room for it. I really want another one so I can start riding again.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep, it's great. I ride to work everyday and i find it helps my mood(and energy).
A few years ago i was biking 4 hours per day. I was in the best shape of my life. Not so motivated now though, but id like to start more seriously during the weekends.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Walking used to be my fave, but my SA was so bad last year even when walking so I started riding and I love it! I just don't like it when dogs run after me or deer run out of the bushes.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, bicycling can be fun. I'd probably go ride more often if we had some decent trails around here. This city is filled with people and I always have to watch them. I did find a road that is more remote, but some drivers are maniacs and I fear for my safety on there.


----------



## Trek (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm really, really into road biking- it's what I do with all my free time basically (I actually picked it up because it was a sport that I could do totally alone) 

But, I've noticed a fantastic side-effect... wearing my cycling gear (spandex shorts and a spandex jersey, and silly shoes) + the fact that I'm a guy who shaves his legs (it helps prevent road rash from getting nasty and infected, also a lot easier to clean) Tons of people talk to me about it, and I catch people checking-me-out in public. Today I actually had a woman touch my butt, and I don't think it was an accident. It's kind of a self confidence booster in a way- go ride around town in some ridiculous clothing and you learn to get over what anyone thinks pretty damn fast. I think it's been really good for me. Not to mention it's great exercise.


----------



## forestine (Apr 30, 2010)

I keep looking longingly out at my bike but it keeps snowing, because Calgary weather is crazy. I will ride my bike soon, though, SOON! I am looking forward to it, because our new place is right beside a provincial park with all kinds of trails and things. SOON. My boyfriend and I have matching cruiser bikes, because we're dorks like that. SOON.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had to buy a new bike in 2008 to replace the one I have had since 1985. Teens would laugh at my old bike, and I was like "it's older than you and doesn't give me any [email protected]!" I so wanted to give them and infraction for a personal attack :lol.

I run 24 miles a week, but in the warmer weather (hello, MAY 1st!) I try to ride on a Saturday a bit (on my running day off). I will also take it for short trips if I need to buy a few things that I wouldn't have to lug home in the car.


----------



## Lemonstale (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been biking for a couple of summers now and it's great because you get to be outside and enjoy the weather.


----------



## alexxturner (May 1, 2010)

I'd love to get into cycling but first, I need a bike or to clean my old one anyway.


----------



## tierra88 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeh i ride bmx a couple hours a day, it changed my life and continuously changes for the better


----------



## whatitbee (May 4, 2010)

Yeah I love bike riding. I haven't done it in years. I may purchase one this summer.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I used to go on my bike out with my neighbourhood friends alot when I was young and it was fun but when we drifted apart, I lost interest in riding a bike. I still have my bike, it's all unloved and abandoned at the top of the garden leaning against the fence though lol. I should drag it out and give it some TLC. 
I like walking out but I should get my bike out and ride (if it's still big enough for me), it's nice feeling the breeze on your face. 
I need to get myself as much hobbies as I can, so that it takes my mind of depression and SA and just off this internet for a while


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Biking is awesome.:boogie The speeds you can reach and the feeling of the wind rushing by always is so refreshing and relaxing to me. I used to mountain bike a lot but have been sticking to the road and simpler trails the past few years. 
I love running too, but I often find biking so much more freeing. You can travel so much further and just experience new places and enjoy nature. Whenever I'm feeling especially down/lonely/frustrated, going for a ride for a few hours always improves my mood (or at least makes me too physically tired to pay attention to a depressed mood). I'd highly recommend biking to anyone that can do it.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

During the time I was unemployed I did a lot of cycling. I think is was like 2,500 miles in a year. It was my escape from the reality of being unemployed and struggling with SA. Fun times!


----------



## The Tibetan Hat (May 10, 2010)

Trek said:


> But, I've noticed a fantastic side-effect... wearing my cycling gear (spandex shorts and a spandex jersey, and silly shoes) + the fact that I'm a guy who shaves his legs (it helps prevent road rash from getting nasty and infected, also a lot easier to clean) Tons of people talk to me about it, and I catch people checking-me-out in public. Today I actually had a woman touch my butt, and I don't think it was an accident. It's kind of a self confidence booster in a way- go ride around town in some ridiculous clothing and you learn to get over what anyone thinks pretty damn fast. I think it's been really good for me. Not to mention it's great exercise.


First of all hello everybody.

Secondly, yeah I've found the same effect, it's like cycling shorts are a statement that you're out there and you're NOT going let whatever other people might think - whether good or bad - stop you from exercising properly and enjoying a good ride. 
For me it did something to break the ice with the girls in the office at work too, although I can't rule out sarcasm on their part!

Nothing beats a good bit of pedal-mashing. I'm sure I think about stuff when I'm putting the miles in, that said by the time I arrive back I really couldn't tell you what the devil it was that went through my mind - just stuff, and I feel sort of de-clogged for it.


----------

